# Did you know this was available here?



## heaterman (Apr 10, 2012)

I would really consider something like this with a small amount of storage if I had a heat load of under 60K at design temperature. They deliver about 30% of the heat output directly to the room via long wave radiation and convective air flow from the unit itself and the remaining 70% goes in the hot water system.


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 10, 2012)

Craig posted it once somewhere on here. Looks like a nice unit.


----------



## stee6043 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm one of the biggest supporters you'll find of having a boiler inside your house.  But I think I would have to draw the line at "inside the living room"! 

The boiler room is where I go to have a beer and unwind for 30 minutes after work.  If the wife knew it only actually takes me 5 minutes to start the boiler I'd have some explaining to do...


----------



## Gasifier (Apr 11, 2012)

The boiler room is where I go to have a beer and unwind for 30 minutes after work. If the wife knew it only actually takes me 5 minutes to start the boiler I'd have some explaining to do...


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 11, 2012)

stee6043 said:


> I'm one of the biggest supporters you'll find of having a boiler inside your house. But I think I would have to draw the line at "inside the living room"!
> 
> The boiler room is where I go to have a beer and unwind for 30 minutes after work. If the wife knew it only actually takes me 5 minutes to start the boiler I'd have some explaining to do...


 


+1. Sometimes it's a two beer start time.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah based on the mess I have in my boiler room I dont think I would want that in the living room.
Wheres the video of them reloading when theres still a fire going. How long before the room fills with smoke and ash.

All that said, I'd still pay good money to have  glass doors. I would sit in my boiler room for days and I don't even drink!


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 13, 2012)

Lets see what the living room looks like after a season of this cleaning procedure

A hellaluv lot of pieces to take a part. The fly ash has to be horrible. Better have a HEPA filter other wise you'll be blowing it all over the


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 14, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing about cleaning it. Better have a good ash vacume !!


----------



## Sawyer (Apr 14, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> Yeah based on the mess I have in my boiler room I dont think I would want that in the living room.
> Wheres the video of them reloading when theres still a fire going. How long before the room fills with smoke and ash.
> 
> All that said, I'd still pay good money to have glass doors. I would sit in my boiler room for days and I don't even drink!


 
My sentiments exactly Mike!


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 14, 2012)

Watch this video of her cleaning it. It looks like a nightmare.


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks like it may have a draft inducer the way the ash is sucked into the holes. That helps, but you can still see fly ash disspirse into the room when she pulls the scoop out.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 14, 2012)

woodsmaster said:


> Looks like it may have a draft inducer the way the ash is sucked into the holes. That helps, but you can still see fly ash disspirse into the room when she pulls the scoop out.


 
Plus taking all those pieces out and laying them on the floor(covered with paper), yeah right, there was alot of residual ash stuck to those thing too


----------



## stee6043 (Apr 14, 2012)

I would have to believe the amounts of ash/mess would be no different than (or less than) having a traditional fire place in the living room?  Folks have been cleaning fire places in the house for many many moons.


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 14, 2012)

stee6043 said:


> I would have to believe the amounts of ash/mess would be no different than (or less than) having a traditional fire place in the living room? Folks have been cleaning fire places in the house for many many moons.


 I've run both and cleaning the boiler tubes is far dirtier than my wood stove was. That being said The reason my boiler is in a shed is becouse I didn't like the wood mess and fly ash in the house from the wood stove.


----------



## Gasifier (Apr 14, 2012)

woodsmaster said:


> I've run both and cleaning the boiler tubes is far dirtier than my wood stove was. That being said The reason my boiler is in a shed is becouse I didn't like the wood mess and fly ash in the house from the wood stove.


 
I have no experience with any other gassification boilers. But cleaning the Wood Gun is pretty simple. What do you have to do to clean the Biomass 60 woodsmaster? I am curious. How much different is it to clean all these different type gassers anyway?


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 14, 2012)

I dont think it is much different than most the other downdrafters. If I leave the draft inducer on it will suck most of the fly ash up the chimminey, but I still make a mess. There is a plate on the top rear of the boiler you take off, then the turbulators come out, then I brush the tubes. After that You take the small access doors off each side to clean out the ash from in the tubes and ash that is sucked out of the wood chamber. I do this every 7 cord and it takes about 1 - 1 1/2 hours. There are also fins in the bottom chamber that I brush once a week. that only takes a couple minutes. If I had an ash vaccume I could minimize the mess.


----------



## Gasifier (Apr 14, 2012)

woodsmaster said:


> View attachment 65295
> View attachment 65296
> View attachment 65299
> 
> ...


 
I see now. Thanks for the pics. Different than the Wood Gun. What types of wood do you mostly burn in the Biomass?


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 14, 2012)

So far mostly white ash. Have around 7 or 8 cord of white oak drying to burn in a couple years.


----------



## Gasifier (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice. I burn mostly White Ash as well. Mix in some White pine if I have it dried enough. I am very fortunate that I can get it all for free. Sorry for derailing the thread Heaterman. My bad. Anyone have any experience with the unit Heaterman started the post with?


----------



## willyswagon (Apr 19, 2012)

I was looking seriously at these units. The local dealer has moved over from Germany and has operated them for a few years now. Nice set up, don't see to be any messier than any other in house unit. Just didn't have enough output for my house.


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 20, 2012)

willyswagon said:


> I was looking seriously at these units. The local dealer has moved over from Germany and has operated them for a few years now. Nice set up, don't see to be any messier than any other in house unit. Just didn't have enough output for my house.


 
 No messier than other boilers, but most people don't put boilers in there living room. If you dont think they are messy come on over and clean mine. Deffinitly messier than a wood stove. I had a wood stove in the house and didn't like the mess. that is why I put my boiler in a shed.


----------



## willyswagon (Apr 20, 2012)

All I know is that I was there to watch him clean it. He did not have to be at strange angles to allow the camera a good shot. He used the vacuum alot more than she did in the video.It was very quick and clean( about 3 min).


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 20, 2012)

I suppose if you are ok with the mess of a wood stove in your house than this wouldn't be much different. It sure
is a nice looking unit.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 22, 2012)

I would love to have a glass door to see the primary firebox.

I wonder if there is a way to convert mine. Any thoughts.


----------



## PassionForFire&Water (Apr 22, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> I would love to have a glass door to see the primary firebox.
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to convert mine. Any thoughts.


As the US distributor for this product I posted some pictures of over a decade long evolution and design changes for this particular decorative indoor wood boiler gasifier.
It also gives you some ideas on how to incorporate a fire viewing port.
I do not recommend to do it in the upper firebox becasue you probably don't have any provision that will keep the glass clean.
It is easier done in the lower firebox where the gasification happens.
You will need to use a double or trippled glazed veiwing port to prevent that the temperatures drop to much.
See first and second picture.


----------



## jimbom (Apr 22, 2012)

So many water/convective stoves in Europe. Few I can find in the US.

Our home has hydronic radiant concrete slabs and a low design heat load(23,000Btu/hour @ 0). This Walltherm product is ideal. However, the price places it in a category that isn't near competitive with our current options.

I suppose there are not enough small heat load hydronic installations stateside for a native manufacturer to profitably sell a small water/convective stove. An inexpensive water/convective stove would be a great fit in my home. Currently, if the hydronic floor is not used, the stand alone stove heats the house. Works fine, but the ideal arrangement would keep the floor system warm and have the hot stove to gather around.


----------



## Willman (Apr 23, 2012)

I heard that Effecta is coming out with a smaller boiler later this year. I think it was 25000 btu or so.


----------



## Karl_northwind (Apr 24, 2012)

jimbom said:


> So many water/convective stoves in Europe. Few I can find in the US.
> 
> Our home has hydronic radiant concrete slabs and a low design heat load(23,000Btu/hour @ 0). This Walltherm product is ideal. However, the price places it in a category that isn't near competitive with our current options.
> 
> I suppose there are not enough small heat load hydronic installations stateside for a native manufacturer to profitably sell a small water/convective stove. An inexpensive water/convective stove would be a great fit in my home. Currently, if the hydronic floor is not used, the stand alone stove heats the house. Works fine, but the ideal arrangement would keep the floor system warm and have the hot stove to gather around.


check out hydrotoheatconvertor.com,  He has a nice selection of stoves that will do that sort of heat loss, and aren't the price of that gassifier. he's the distributor of that gassifier too. 
the difference is going to come in the balance of system to move the heat around like you want.
my place is similar heat losses, and I'm waiting for a while, and then putting in an effecta to heat 2 houses and a shop.

karl


----------



## jimbom (Apr 24, 2012)

Karl_northwind said:


> check out hydrotoheatconvertor.com, He has a nice selection of stoves that will do that sort of heat loss, and aren't the price of that gassifier...


Karl,  Thanks for the link.  Looks like the output and balance would work well.  The units look good.  The stand alone stoves are priced ~$5,000 and up.  The gasser is ~$1,500 more.  I think we will wait to see how the market develops.  Thanks again,  Jim


----------



## tom dee (Feb 18, 2015)

my complete living room is easily covered in fly ashe. progress stove 3.0 cu ft box.. BUT we do not have a collectibles house or a better homes n garden house.. ive an ashe vac  every few days I suck up the mantle n stuff  n spring wipe it all down wella.. ive a very good draft no back puffs etc so I not sure where all the ashe is coming from  no leaks in piping etc ?


----------

